

How to Sell a Lie - sebg
http://priceonomics.com/how-to-sell-a-lie/

======
sebg
Great read. Article covers psychology and thought experiments to give credence
to the key thoughts:

1) Use words like "because"

2) Tell a story

3) Point to pictures or graphs

